# BẢO VỆ CON HỌC TRÁNH NHỮNG TÁC ĐỘNG XẤU TỪ INTERNET



## NHƯ HOAI (27/8/21)

Hiểm hoạ từ Internet đối với các con thì có lẽ bố mẹ nào cũng nắm được cả rồi. Từ những trang điện tử, game online, mạng xã hội, youtube rồi thậm chí cả những trang web đen 18+,…Nói chung là lo lắng vô cùng mỗi lần cho con dùng máy tính.

Nhà em cũng thế, tình hình học online nên buộc phải để con dùng máy chứ lo lắm vì chẳng biết con có học k hay chỉ cắm đầu chơi.

Thế nên chồng em mới mày mò đâu tìm được một phần mềm chặn web trên máy tính.

Phần mềm tải về máy, có cả bản dùng thử miễn phí cả bản cao cấp, mua 500k/năm. Nhưng mà đúng chất lượng.

Phần mềm vừa tự động cập nhật các trang web đen, web game online điện tử để chặn k cho máy truy cập, mà mình cũng tự tìm tự add vào để chặn luôn.

Với cả nó có cả cơ chế chặn theo giờ. Kiểu cứ đến 9h con vào học là tự động chặn youtube fb, đến tầm 12h trưa bố mẹ dùng máy tính là tự động bỏ chặn, tiện lắm ấy.

Thêm cái nữa là tính năng kiểm tra lịch sử, vào cái là biết con đã vào những trang nào trong thời gian nào, rất tiện để biết trang nào k tốt để chặn luôn cả nhà ạ.

Nói chung là từ khi có phần mềm này, nhà em rất tiện trong việc quản lý giờ chơi máy tính của con, không còn sợ con sa đà nữa.

Phần mềm tên VAPU các mẹ nhé, cứ lên google search VAPU là ra link tải phần mềm dùng thử ấy.

Nhà nào có con học máy tính thì nên mua các mẹ ạ, em khuyên thật.


----------



## Thùy Linh Hoàng (30/8/21)

Cũng biết lợi ích từ internet nhưng song hành với nó là tiềm ẩn rất nhiều sự nguy hiểm.


----------

